# New with GIMP



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

I recently started using GIMP and decided to make a signature. I left the space to the left open for text, not sure what to add though. Tell me what you think.




















Not sure if you've noticed but, I like Marvel.


----------



## AP Hacker (Nov 1, 2010)

Your new to GIMP and you made that? Very nice. Im not sure what else you should add though, but for the text you may want to use black and white.

If you have any interest in helping do some artwork (buttons like "new game"/"load game", background for menus) for my games ( I make FPS games, check out my signature for details), drop me a PM and we can talk. Your skills would be a great asset.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow man! That's excellent! I wish I was that good. I fail with GIMP.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job! I'd say that's a pretty good job, with just being a beginner. You should see what I made when I was a beginner....on second thought, don't. I'd say I'm pretty good, too, although, there are people WAY better than me.

http://gbatemp.net/u145091-megaace

there are more, but this is all I can think of right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=EDIT=
If that picture wasn't a render you found floating around, I need help with transparencies


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Pretty good starting out with GIMP.. I use Photoshop however but GIMP still makes good sigs and editing features.

You can watch YouTube videos with tutorials! I learned all my skills there, and googling tutorials, too will help.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 2, 2010)

AP Hacker said:
			
		

> Your new to GIMP and you made that? Very nice. Im not sure what else you should add though, but for the text you may want to use black and white.
> 
> If you have any interest in helping do some artwork (buttons like "new game"/"load game", background for menus) for my games ( I make FPS games, check out my signature for details), drop me a PM and we can talk. Your skills would be a great asset.
> 
> ...



I used to use Photoshop, it's very powerful with the things you can create. GIMP, however, it also a great program to use, especially since it's free. I'll definitely be checking out more tutorials to learn more things.


----------



## craplame (Nov 2, 2010)

You're pretty good for someone who just started out. I tried using GIMP and I kind of got lost in it. But awesome job!


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 2, 2010)

craplame said:
			
		

> You're pretty good for someone who just started out. I tried using GIMP and I kind of got lost in it. But awesome job!


Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's my latest one.


----------



## AP Hacker (Nov 2, 2010)

Alright, sounds good. I used to know a good trick for getting rid of backgrounds really easily but I don't use GIMP much anymore so I seem to have forgot... You could set the background setting to transparent though.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 2, 2010)

AP Hacker, what kind of button are you looking for? If you give me a rough idea, I'll see what I can come up with and I'll PM you the result.


----------



## sprogurt (Nov 2, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> I haven't figured out how to remove backgrounds easily in GIMP.



For single coloured backgrounds just use the magic brush and vary the threshold depending on how many different shades/tones there are.
For multicoloured backgrounds just use the paths (b) to cut out the image or background.

After that the image you're left with may look a bit choppy. Just duplicate the layer (right hand click on the layer > Duplicate) and perform a Gaussian blur (Filters > Blur > Gaussian Blur) on the lower one then merge them down (right hand click > merge down).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 2, 2010)

I tried using the magic wand, but it just refuses to work


----------



## AP Hacker (Nov 3, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> AP Hacker, what kind of button are you looking for? If you give me a rough idea, I'll see what I can come up with and I'll PM you the result.



I'm looking for buttons like "New game", "load game", "exit game", and I am also looking for headers that are similar to the buttons but are things like "loading" and "game over", "mission complete".

If you look at the thread in my signature, on either the 3rd ,4th or 5th page someone made me a boxart, if you could follow that theme that would be great.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 3, 2010)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, I'll see what I can do.

Another one added to the collection.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 3, 2010)

They're all excellent. Good work.


----------



## sprogurt (Nov 4, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I tried using the magic wand, but it just refuses to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a tutorial, I used this image because of the wind swept effect coming of the hyrule emblem would be hard to cut around.



Spoiler








This is the default mode and size the magic wand is set at.





As you can see there's too much black surrounding the image.





Now that I've raised the threshold of the magic wand it has taken more of the black away, unfortunately it has also take parts of the image away and still contains the slightest black around the outside.





I now had the original image beneath the edited layer and the edit layer had the opaicty lowered to see where i need to cut.
For this image 60.0 has removed the black around the outside fine, the only problem is now we have to edit parts of the emblem that were cut out back in.





For the first try i used the magic wand tool and multiselect mode but it was too time consuming so i moved on to something else.





As you can see using the paths tool you don't have to be neat if you're replacing parts of images.





Just hit selection from path, cut it from the original image and place it onto a new layer above the edited image.





As you can see there is still a few bits that need dealing with so I edited them with both the magic wand and the paths tool.





Finished! It's not normally a good idea to remove a dark background for a image that's been specially designed for it, I decided to use this though just because it would of been more difficult to cut it out.



Hope this helps! ^.^


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 4, 2010)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> Here's a tutorial, I used this image because of the wind swept effect coming of the hyrule emblem would be hard to cut around.
> *tutorial*
> Hope this helps! ^.^


xD I would have tried just cutting out the emblem and then use the original layer with multiply or whatever that layer setting was that can show the background through black.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm very jealous. I've been fiddling around with editing in GIMP and PS but I still suck at it hard. Wish I could make anything decent. Love your sigs.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I'm very jealous. I've been fiddling around with editing in GIMP and PS but I still suck at it hard. Wish I could make anything decent. Love your sigs.


Since when did you start using both? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should focus on just one program so you can master it.. I've started using Photoshop CS4 December last year then converted to CS5 because of the Refine Edge which is amazing.. Just have passion on it and less than a year, you'll be semi-pro in no time


----------



## sprogurt (Nov 5, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> sprogurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD would of been so much easier but much of the emblem contained black and it looks like it had a windswept effect that had a Gaussain blur used over it so it faded out to a dark blue >.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 8, 2010)

@sprogurt: That's a great tutorial. I'll be sure to try it out.

@KingdomBlade: I used to use PS4, I think it's simply amazing, but I lost my copy of it so I just downloaded GIMP. It also has some really nice features. Try working with just one and get good with it. Follow some tutorials and you'll be great.


The next once here is Iceman.





I'm really liking this style, I think I'm just going to keep on making these.


----------



## .allbliss. (Nov 10, 2010)

You're new with GIMP, but you're not in making awesome signatures. I love it! Specially Carnage's. Hope you do Venom next time. Looking forward to more awesome works!


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 11, 2010)

.allbliss. said:
			
		

> You're new with GIMP, but you're not in making awesome signatures. I love it! Specially Carnage's. Hope you do Venom next time. Looking forward to more awesome works!


Glad you like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you can find me a good Venom render, I'll be glad to turn it into a sig. I'm having trouble finding one.


----------



## sprogurt (Nov 12, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> .allbliss. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try here? It's where I used to get my renders when I started out a few years back...


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm a bit new to Gimp too... used Photoshop before, but computer crashed and only have linux on sister's laptop,so gotta use Gimp xD

This is something I'm working on:


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 12, 2010)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty cool. The text is all that needs editing.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 12, 2010)

Someone please tell me what GIMP is o.o


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 12, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Someone please tell me what GIMP is o.o


A free image editing program. Like Photoshop minus some feature, but GIMP also has its own neat features. Google it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Someone please tell me what GIMP is o.o


Photo manipulation, and editing software, features are far from Photoshop but is good since it's free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there is also another one called PAINT.NET


----------



## sprogurt (Nov 13, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Someone please tell me what GIMP is o.o



GNU Image Manipulation Program (GIMP). It's in the name, an open source image manipulation program.


----------

